# Everyone has a stalker



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a message from a girl who says she is in love with me and had stalked me throughout high school. I'm somewhat in disbelief about this. I'm just going to ignore it because I don't know what else to do.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

wow.. that is pretty creepy. if i were you i would just ignore it too. responding and talking to her would just make it worse or lead her on.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Is she hot? :troll


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Even if she's hot, it probably wouldn't make up for having your body parts distributed in garbage bins across the city.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

nothing_to_fear said:


> wow.. that is pretty creepy. if i were you i would just ignore it too. responding and talking to her would just make it worse or lead her on.


Yeah... I have a feeling I might have been a little too friendly and that might have kept her going. I used to smile at her or try to include her in conversation in class sometimes because she seemed left alone a lot and I was too so I understood that. Now I just feel unnerved. This is the sort of thing that makes me never want to interact with anyone. I sort of feel bad because I've been frighteningly obsessed with people too, but you just don't do stuff like this, you know? If it were subtle (it's not at all) then I might have taken it better.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicolay said:


> Is she hot? :troll


No she's very not hot. It really doesn't matter though. I kind of agree with Njodis in principle.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

It sounds so good, yet so bad. I think her choice of words were pretty awful.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't have a stalker. I'm missing out on another thing...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Classified said:


> I don't have a stalker. I'm missing out on another thing...


I have had a stalker before. Its an experience I would have rather not had. Being followed is a freaky, scary thing.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Since no one has ever liked me, I think I would be happy to have a stalker as long as I knew that they were stalking me because they were in love with me and not because they were out to kill me or steal my money, or because they just happen to love following people who are also ****ed up.

And please don't say that "everyone has a stalker", it's like saying that "there's someone out there for everyone", which is clearly not true for some of us.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, sounds creepy. You should look her up and see what she looks like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

nightmahr said:


> Nicolay said:
> 
> 
> > Is she hot? :troll
> ...


I can't imagine a hottie cutting you up in pieces. Maybe your heart yeah :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

:rofl I've never had a stalker. I think I'd be flattered.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know....something just doesn't sound right about this.

Remember....as SAers, we can also be considered "creepy" by other people. We should not put labels on anyone.

I would let the email go - save it just in case, but then let it go.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it'd be flattering to have one if they were good looking.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wish I had a stalker... well, as long as she's hot. lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yay for stalkers! I want a stalker.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I would like a stalker just to keep me busy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Yay for stalkers! I want a stalker.


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I dont care whether or not she's hot, as long as she's stalking me because she likes me as a person she wants to date.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

As long as they're female, I'm up for one or two. Never had one that I know of, so either they're really good or there haven't been any. Maybe I should just imagine they were of super high quality.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My friend is stalker material. There was one girl that he used to drive by her house everyday. She drove by his house so he used to watch for her everyday(knew what time she came home, who in her family drove what car, etc). He claimed that he watched for her sometimes with binoculars(He has some, but I don't know if this was true). He used to also find out stuff about her from her mother. Her mother knew him from when he used to be friends with her daughter(before I knew him). What worried me was that sometimes he would get angry that she showed no interest in him(she probably didn't even know he liked her) and was angry that she got her driver's license before him. Luckily she moved away.

Now he obsesses over celebrities.

Closest I came to the same thing was calling a girl up a couple of years after high school. I don't really think this makes me a stalker, because I left things a lone after this. Funny thing is she kind of stalked me(or at least was pushy about trying to get me to be her bf) in lower grades, but I wasn't interested at the time.



> Yay for stalkers! I want a stalker.


Me too! Even if it is the dangerous kind, at least it would add some more adventure to my life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, I don't want a stalker! No thanks. I think that'd make me crazy paranoid. And I'm already crazy paranoid, so...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

glas said:


> so it all comes down to what she looks like? whether or not she's hot...hmm....


I could sit here and lie to you, but basically yeah. lol


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

glas is hot enough to be my stalker. :lol 

ar :hide :um


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

glas said:


> so it all comes down to what she looks like? whether or not she's hot...hmm....


i'm not going to lie to you...but your right. i had a stalker in high school. she was really annoying. she used to follow me home all the time with her friends. used to try and take pictures of me, and all that other stuff. i wasn't attracted to her at all. recently she contacted me. she was thanking me because i "changed her life" in a good way. now she looks very cute.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I would imagine one or two text messages would be flattering, but I doubt anybody would really be comfortable with somebody driving by their house every day and digging up very personal information. That's just creepy.

The closest I ever came to a stalker was some girl back in 7th grade. Every single time I looked over in her direction she would be starring at me. Even at lunch in the large gymnasium, she'd be starring me down from 50 ft. away.

Oddly enough, I ran into her again a few years ago in college. I went to some house party to see a band play and she was there. That was very awkward.


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah i guess i'm a stalker too....well if driving by someones house and their work occasionally to catch a glimpse of them is considered stalking.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I had two or three stalkers while I was in still in school. I knew two of them, neither of which I could stand. I found out about the third one through a friend.

I am fairly sure they were all sarcastic about it, though... would be creepy if they were serious.

I was told by one of their friends that one of them had my High school ID hung on their wall.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

ahmerw007 said:


> yeah i guess i'm a stalker too....well if driving by someones house and their work occasionally to catch a glimpse of them is considered stalking.


^yeh, i've done that too... but i don't think just driving by is such a big deal.. it's not illegal, eh? =-p

so i go to school with this guy, chris, who i've had a crush on.. well it is sorta an off/on crush.. anyhow, i know he works at a gas station down my road a piece, so ive stopped in there a couple of times... literally, just two within erm...a 6 month time-span or so...

have yet to see him but once i asked the cashier if she knew him and she said yeh, so i asked her could she tell him I said "Hey"... to this day idk if she told him since he didn't say anything to me at school.

also i know one of his usernames & i Google it a lot.. and he's a mod on some gaming chatboard... but i can't really find anything else about him.. you bet your bum when i do, i'll be driving past his house..! lol! Hmm... how to find out where he lives...... Hmmmmm. . . :con


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Although it might sound good to have a "hot" stalker I can assure you it isn't fun at all. It does make you quite paranoid and feel very violated and threatened. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Psh, there aren't even enough people that know of my existence for me to have a stalker.


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

ummm.......I AM staker, no joke. I'll follow people around - in the hallways at school, in stores - just because they look interesting, I think they're hot, etc. I'll literally pass in front of this guy Tyler's house - he's the sports star at my school. It's not like ill ever get him, but i literaly stand in his 3rd period classroom and wait for him to walk in, then i go to class. im creepy like that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Believe me, it's not fun to have a stalker when she uses psychological blackmail, talks about being suicidal, talks about medications, begs you to do **** with her, etc. :no


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Is it only stalking if the person being stalked doesn't like/love the stalker back? If someone is obsessed with me and I like them back, wouldn't that make a pretty good relationship? I guess if it proceeds far enough it becomes marriage instead of stalking.


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Everyone does have a stalker... I definitely do.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

njodis said:


> Even if she's hot, it probably wouldn't make up for having your body parts distributed in garbage bins across the city.


It might, depending on what happens during the run up to said garbage disposal :wink

*God damnit, didn't spot the necro *


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm sure someone is secretly stalking me without me even knowing it.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

sometimeslonely said:


> Everyone does have a stalker... I definitely do.


If it's a guy around you age and you don't like him back, just tell him you're not interested.

Most boys your age have no idea they're being a stalker, they're just trying to talk to you because they like you.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

One of these.

It's a Stalker in starcraft 2 btw.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

JTenn said:


> ummm.......I AM staker, no joke. I'll follow people around - in the hallways at school, in stores - just because they look interesting, I think they're hot, etc. I'll literally pass in front of this guy Tyler's house - he's the sports star at my school. It's not like ill ever get him, but i literaly stand in his 3rd period classroom and wait for him to walk in, then i go to class. im creepy like that.


Is that real? lol what a crack up! :haha


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Base level immaturity I faced in a nutshell.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

She sounds really sweet. I'd place petals by her feet.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

That's pretty scary coming from someone you've had contact with IRL! Yikes!! I've had a couple people online whom I considered stalkers.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Most people are pretty nice regardless, but it is unnerving to hear that someone's been "stalking" you, let alone have it happen. I don't think you did anything wrong, however, as you don't control the obsessions of others.

I have an ex-boyfriend who has a habit of semi-stalking me through the MMO we met in, and while he doesn't really _do _anything it still freaks me out. He joins groups, zones, or voice chat servers if he hears I'm there and just hangs out. He's blocked on personal communications at this point (Facebook, Skype, etc), so this is like a way to try to get around that. I feel like this is some weird attempt to "prove" to me that despite our very brief and very unhappy LDR he's a totally great guy as evidenced by his interactions with people who are not dating him, which is somehow relevant to us as a couple.

Hopefully he'll get sick of being ignored eventually and knock this **** off. I have terrible taste.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

The real yuno gasai. 

But this post was made back in 2008, lol woah. O.O


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

This is to my stalker

If you're out there, show yourself. I'm not mad, I just wanna talk. Ask how you've been, get to know you a little better.


----------



## thtmansam (Feb 7, 2016)

Nah I'm too ugly for a stalker lol. Could be a good thing actually. My friend has one and she's eerily persistent despite the obvious signs that he doesn't want anything to do with her.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

^ you must be freakin hot.

Once a guy called ME a stalker? BAHAAHAA !!! -giggles- literally, what guys consider stalkerish is so out of proportion! 

Me: *texts guy a lot*
Guy: "your a stalker!!!"
Me: *shows interest in anyway*
Guy: "aaahhhhhh!! Crazy stalker!"
Me: *feeling confused and slightly offended, yet amused* 
Me: *asks simple questions*
Guy: ".....why are you asking so many questions! ... stalker."

Wait maybe I am a stalker.... according to the definition - 

"a person who harasses or persecutes someone with unwanted and obsessive attention."

How troubling.


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> If it's a guy around you age and you don't like him back, just tell him you're not interested.
> 
> Most boys your age have no idea they're being a stalker, they're just trying to talk to you because they like you.


No, it's my sister.


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> If it's a guy around you age and you don't like him back, just tell him you're not interested.
> 
> Most boys your age have no idea they're being a stalker, they're just trying to talk to you because they like you.


Also no guys like me because of my SA


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never had one irl afaik, only online.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah that's pretty creepy indeed. This is why it's good to always have a guard up. It's a good thing that you ignored it. If it escalates or anything, you should inform someone about it. Stalkers end up getting obsessed if you engage with them and never take "No" for an answer.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've never had one irl afaik, only online.


:ditto

The first two were just obsessive trolls. I was new to the Internet though, and had never heard of such behavior, so it was quite alarming to me. One of them was VERY persistent and VERY aggressive, following me from site to site and trying to get me in trouble with the admins, and I spent many nights terrified and crying. He even threatened me with rape once. In retrospect I know he couldn't have been taken seriously, but like I said, I was a newbie and it was frightening.

Once in a while I do a search for his usernames, but after trolling some TV forums after the site we were on went defunct, he seems to have disappeared years ago. Must have grown up and gotten bored.

The next one was a real stalker, a guy who I guess pretended to be my friend, because his behavior afterward isn't the way a real friend would act. I guess also I should have taken it as a red flag when, on befriending me, he said he considered me a sort of "psychological project." :serious: Unfortunately, at the time I was just flattered for the attention. He showed a lot of interest in me at first--especially in my writing--and that was something I couldn't get anywhere else.

The ironic thing is HE'S the one who started losing interest in ME first...but then I was somehow the bad guy. I've mentioned him here before numerous times, this was how it went:



tehuti88 said:


> Another one was a guy who contacted ME first, I wrote to him regularly and at length, then his replies grew fewer and fewer, then he suddenly decided I "wasn't spontaneous enough" to be friends with because I didn't agree to go meet him in Chicago. (!)
> 
> Then I complained about this in my online journal.
> 
> ...


(I even still remember that "trust test." He gave me his password--"poptarts," I think it was--and said I could log into his e-mail and read it. Finding this rather weird, I declined. The other woman he'd harassed, who privately contacted me, described the _exact same offer_ with the password "poptarts." I tried looking this guy up recently and he seems to have disappeared from the Internet some years ago, too. Good riddance.)

I dealt with a few guys who were somewhat similar, just not quite as intense/persistent, elsewhere and then here on SAS. Approach me in what seems to be friendship, get _incredibly_ pissy and vulgar when I don't completely open up within like three e-mails, then vanish completely from the site, and leave me wondering WTF just happened.

This is the reason I'm afraid to be friendly with many guys, especially if they show a lot of interest in me. Sure, I've had women be total a-holes, but with maybe one exception, they've never stalked me, they just call me names and then I no longer exist to them. They also never show such intense interest in getting to know me in the first place. :/ Guys seem to hold a much bigger grudge and want to make sure I know it.

I know most guys aren't like this, but I seem to draw in the unstable ones. :sigh It must be my own rather histrionic nature that attracts them, I'm just not sure why. Perhaps they all consider me a "psychological project"...?

...

:blah I know I go on about this too frequently, but it helps me a bit to rant about it. I hate not understanding why such things happen.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I have one currently 'benevolent stalker' on a couple of sites. They just pay obsessive attention to everything I post and leave numerous, over the top, flattering, ingratiating messages. They also traced me from one site to another. While they haven't done anything wrong, I know I'm going to have to be careful with them.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh yeah. I have a stalker currently. And that person will see this post, I know that for sure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

cleanpeace said:


> I hate talking about negative things because i am used to people who force me to expose myself while denying their own insecurities. But i will talk a bit about how difficult it is having stalkers bc i end up hurting friends who are my support.
> 
> Because my energy is open, people with closed energy and gamers try to switch identities with me, or boss me around like in a handmaids tale by margaret atwood.
> 
> ...


 I don't know what's worse. The fact that this seems like complete gibberish or the fact that it seems to be complete nonsense but everything seems to be spelled correctly. :con


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Someone stalking me would kill themselves out of boredom.

he's going riding his bike again. 

Oh no he's playing that game for 10 hours straight.

there he goes punching that sand bag. That dude's angry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:haha


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Someone stalking me would kill themselves out of boredom.


One would think so. I'm one of the most boring people I know yet I still managed to garner a few stalkers (online only, granted--I think now you were talking about IRL ones).

No idea what draws them to me. I wish I could attract friends the way I attract stalkers/trolls. It seems people are only really invested in keeping in touch with me when they hate me. :|


----------

